# Will component cables work as RCA audio?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Finding Acoustic Research _component_ cables for cheap and Im in need of analog audio cables, is there any difference, will these work fine as audio cables?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, but I've had those exact cables and that black rubber grip breaks down to a dusty oily mess after a few years. Just go with monoprice.


----------

